# Sunglasses



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't know how many others with Dp/Dr, or if anyone else for that matter, feel overwhelmed and over stimulated, but while I was experiencing symptoms, I did. One thing that helped, and I can't explain why,was sunglasses. I wore them inside and outside and they seemed to provide some relief for me. The first time I was able to sit down and watch a TV show was after I figured this out. It was like it muted things enough that I could keep up. It also helped camouflage the visual disturbances I was experiencing.

I have also seen other sufferers who have benifited from this, but ymmv.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

That was me. I wore them all the time and to heck with anyone who thought it was odd. It helped me keep my sanity.


----------

